# Springfest MECA 3x Cincinnati, Ohio



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

This is going to be a 3x MECA event on April 24th, 2016. This will be the debut show for our new SQ judges in the area also.










Here is a link to the event on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/events/790337974432805/

Hope to see some of you there!​


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Bumping this up. Our first show of the season had 80-90 cars show up. This one has a much higher expected turnout.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Let's make this a huge show!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh nice!


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

A little over a week to go! 

I'm shooting for 100+ entries for this show.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I will be there for sure brother


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Here we are, the week of the show! Can't wait to hear some awesome cars. My new car should also be making it's first appearance in the lanes


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

^ I will make sure to get a demo.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

#1BigMike said:


> ^ I will make sure to get a demo.


Hopefully it won't disappoint lol.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Is it time yet???


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Can you Pre-Register for the event online?


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

lowcel said:


> Is it time yet???


Almost 



#1BigMike said:


> Can you Pre-Register for the event online?


No, just show up and register on-site.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Judges training was a lot of fun today. The show tomorrow should be awesome.


----------

